# Smokin-It Owner's Group Created



## smoke happens (Feb 11, 2013)

New group created for the Smokin-It owners here at SMF. As popular as they seem to be getting lately I thought it would be a good place to exchange tips and tricks as well as answer questions for folks who are considering a purchase of one of these units.

If you own a Smokin-It, please join us and post what you have and any other useful info.

Thanks, happy smoking!


----------



## crvtt (Feb 11, 2013)

I just ordered a smokin it 1 and am new to smoking.   Really looking forward to this thread and hope others chime in.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got my #1 yesterday.  Goth the cart and smoker all put together.  The cover I bought at Lowes fits like a glove, and I found some L brackets that I mounted to the cart for a perfect cord hangar.  Looking forward to many years of smoking.  Any advise on seasoning this bad boy?


----------



## desjeany (Mar 10, 2013)

Looking forward to the rain letting up so I can get my #1 seasoned and ready to rock a brisket.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 10, 2013)

Getting my new smoker seasoned finally! Built my own cord hanger and saved $20.  3 hours and counting till she's done seasoning.


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 11, 2013)

That's awesome, bet you can't wait to get some brisket in that thing


----------



## desjeany (Mar 11, 2013)

Gonna go find a good slab of meat tonight hopefully.  Man I can't wait to get that thing cooking!


----------



## desjeany (Mar 11, 2013)

Saw this link on the Smokin-It forum and thought I would post it here as we'll.   http://www.petersonpucks.com/  Any one have experience with these pucks.  Seem like a pretty good product at a reasonable price.


----------



## streaml1ne (Mar 12, 2013)

Ordered a #2 last night. I hope I get it before the weekend. I don't think I'll be patient enough to wait 2 weeks to use it. It seems like there are few if any problem reports with Smokin-It smokers and since the original thread dates back to 2010 I guess that's a pretty good sign on reliability. I ended up spending a bit more than I originally wanted to, but figured it was worth it to avoid headaches down the road. How long have you all had your units now?


----------



## chef willie (Mar 12, 2013)

streaml1ne said:


> Ordered a #2 last night. I hope I get it before the weekend. I don't think I'll be patient enough to wait 2 weeks to use it. It seems like there are few if any problem reports with Smokin-It smokers and since the original thread dates back to 2010 I guess that's a pretty good sign on reliability. I ended up spending a bit more than I originally wanted to, but figured it was worth it to avoid headaches down the road. How long have you all had your units now?


I've had my #3 since January and, like you, spent more than I intended to but at the moment I don't miss the $ or regret the bump into the #3. I don't know if anybody has posted a problem with one yet, except one guy at high elevations and that affects cooking on many levels. I really scoured threads, looking for problems, on here and other forums and even Googled it for info b4 parting with the money. Many users here use less wood than with normal units if that's of any use to you. Post your pics when u get it seasoned up and broke in.....enjoy


----------



## streaml1ne (Mar 12, 2013)

Yea, this has been a 2+ week hunt for me now. It's nice to finally come to a decision on a unit. I had to force myself to not impulse buy the MES40, and I'm glad I did, given all the problems they've been having.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 12, 2013)

streaml1ne said:


> Yea, this has been a 2+ week hunt for me now. It's nice to finally come to a decision on a unit. I had to force myself to not impulse buy the MES40, and I'm glad I did, given all the problems they've been having.


roger that....and not to mention they're $450


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 12, 2013)

I think we all spent more than we wanted on the SI, but as far as I know we are all happy we did given that there are no mods or tweaks to get the product to work as advertised. I think you will enjoy your smoker, and rest assured you made the right call.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 13, 2013)

Went ahead and ordered 5 bags of Peterson pucks (when you order 5 shipping is free).  Gonna see how they do.  Anyone else try these yet?


----------



## desjeany (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my first smoke in my smokin-it under my belt.  Four chicken quarters, one wood peg, hour and a half cook time.  Should have smoked it without the skin cause it took most of the smoke flavor, but still wasn't bad.  I may have to drill a second drain hole towards the front of the smoker cause I had quite a bit of liquid pooling there.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 14, 2013)

Put a drip pan on the rack below what you're cooking. I get that pooling in mine as well.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 14, 2013)

Will the drip pan affect the meat in any way?


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 14, 2013)

Nope, that smoker is so tight the entire chamber will fill with smoke and surround the product. A lot of times you can use that captured fluid to make a really good sauce or gravy too.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 14, 2013)

That's what I was thinking as well.  So as long as you have a drip pan big enough, you don't really need to foil the bottom I assume.


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 14, 2013)

I still foil the bottom and the smoker box lid, it may just mean you don't have to change it out after each smoke. You are still going to get some condensate and other stuff down there. Just be sure to poke a hole in your foil so it drains into the pan.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll do that, thanks for the advise.  Appreciate it.


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 14, 2013)

No problem. Next time post some pics (q-view) or you may get hassled a bit


----------



## desjeany (Mar 23, 2013)

Here we go, my first brisket in my #1.  Hopefully the pic is viewable.


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 23, 2013)

Nope, not yet.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 23, 2013)

Tried to add pics, but no luck.  I don't have a computer, so my mobile devise is my only option.  Any suggestions?


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm no help with that one, sorry.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 27, 2013)

image.jpg



__ desjeany
__ Mar 27, 2013


















image.jpg



__ desjeany
__ Mar 27, 2013





Pics finally!!!


----------



## desjeany (Mar 27, 2013)

image.jpg



__ desjeany
__ Mar 27, 2013


















image.jpg



__ desjeany
__ Mar 27, 2013


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice work! How did those pucks work for you? Any combustion problems with them? I have only used the chunk that came with it and some chunk I had already.

I'd be in a lot of trouble if smoked in my living room though


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys not trying to stir the pot but I'm a happy gen 1 MES 40 owner and have been real happy with it so far.  That being said I have been seeing a lot of talk on here lately of the smokin it.  When my MES does eventually fail.  I may consider the smokin it.  I just want to know if many of you have owned other electrics And if so what kind and how they compare.  Guess I'm not really stirring a pot just didn't wanna get jumped for owning a MES. Lol.  Thanks

Micah


----------



## chef willie (Mar 28, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Hey guys not trying to stir the pot but I'm a happy gen 1 MES 40 owner and have been real happy with it so far. That being said I have been seeing a lot of talk on here lately of the smokin it. When my MES does eventually fail. I may consider the smokin it. I just want to know if many of you have owned other electrics And if so what kind and how they compare. Guess I'm not really stirring a pot just didn't wanna get jumped for owning a MES. Lol. Thanks
> 
> Micah


No jumping allowed here unless it's onto a rib or something. You're lucky to have the gen 1...it has issues but nothing like what I've been seeing with the Gen 2. No, first electric for me and I have the #3 and so far very happy with it. No mods needed etc etc, no holes drilled...the AMNS dust burner is working fine...there's room near the intake hole so it seems to be getting enuf oxy. Cheap on wood use, chunks outta Home Depot burn just fine. I'm a happy boy so far. Keep us posted and visit again <grin>


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 28, 2013)

This is a SI owners group, why is a MES owner posting here?! Who let them in?! You're kind is not welcome here!!

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Kidding, of course. You actually raise a great question, and you should get some decent replies (hopefully). This was one of my intents when I created this group, to inform perspective buyers, so your question and any others are always welcome!

So, for me, I grew up with my dad using a Big Chief smoker that was great for what he smoked (mainly Salmon we caught). I borrowed it from time to time as needed but then needed my own one day. I started out with the El Cheapo Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker (red bullet one for $50 at Lowes/Home Depot, etc.). As I found this place and expanded my smoking horizons, I was soon ready to upgrade and ordered the MES 30 after a small bit of research. It was backordered, which turned out to a really good thing. I did not do enough research initially on all of the problems with the MES line that some of the owners had, or the mods required to get them up to snuff so to say (chip box, AMNPS, mailbox mods, etc.). The amount of MES owners on this forum is huge, one of the reasons I initially decided to go with that unit. There are a lot of very happy MES owners out there that have not had any problems, and a lot of unhappy owners that have had them catch fire/blow up/break/not work/etc. The backorder gave me time to really research the MES product and ultimately I ended up cancelling my backorder and ordering the SI #3. For me, just too many problems with the MES units. Backorders, stories of fire and explosions, temperature control problems, smoke generation to name a few of the common ones.

The difference between my SI #3 and my El Cheapo are night and day, really no comparison that is fair to judge on. The more time I spend on SMF and read about the horrors some MES owners have, the more I appreciate my decision to go with the SI unit.

Hope this helps, others should weigh in shortly.


----------



## cohiba (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm going t get my SI unit in May(B-Day present).  I have thought and thought, rolled the electric smoker idea in my mind quite a few times.  I have researched it to death....books, videos, forums, word of mouth, show room research, you name it.

I guess I go overboard on items I purchase from cars to guns to whatever....must be the Environmental Scientist(occupation) in me??!!

So, after many trips to the library(smoking/grilling books) BBQ restaurants here in Oklahoma, and smoking forums...like this one...I've chosen the SI unit.

One of...well really the main reason...I even went electric was to "kind of" set it and forget it.  I didn't want to have to adjust flames, add or water down charcoal, worry if I had enough gas in the tank or have to run to the store and get another full tank, worry about wind....you get the idea.

I'm very fortunate that I could afford a Cookshack and buy Okie(yes I live in the state where Cookshack is made) made products.  I am very conservative with my(our..including the wife) money.  Also, we have no children...yeah!!! So, i would be cooking just for us and don't need an expensive or monster size smoker/cooker.  ***Don't get me wrong, my wife and I love children...we really do!!  I like my children well done with a salad and my wife likes the medium well with a baked potato***  That's a joke...a joke!!!

My only issue is a number 1 or 2.  I'm now leaning toward a #2, just in case I want to smoke a few extras, but I like the size and probably only need a #1.

So, I get to mull this over until May....to me, that's a good thing!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Now I'm thinking whether or not to buy a meat thermometer/probe to watch the temp of the food.  May wait until after a few attempts before I buy a thermometer.

Cohiba


----------



## plumpberger (Apr 3, 2013)

SI # 3, on the way. Will let u know how the first smoke goes.


----------



## craniac (Apr 3, 2013)

Had a #1 for a couple years now.  Still love it!


----------



## plumpberger (Apr 6, 2013)

# 3 here and put together with the cart. No time until next weekend to smoke, more to come !!


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats, good luck on your first smoke!


----------



## jimmybh (Apr 7, 2013)

001.JPG



__ jimmybh
__ Mar 30, 2013






My first smoker, an SI-3. Since I have no other experience with smoking foods, I cannot make a comparison with another smoker. However my first pork butt turned out with great bark, smokey flavor, tender and moist. Very happy with this smoker, quality built and easy to use. Pulled this pork and applied N. Carolina style sauce on sourdough bread, yummm


----------



## plumpberger (Apr 7, 2013)

Count me in, I'll be over soon, do you have any slaw I can put on top of that?


----------



## jimmybh (Apr 7, 2013)

The pulled pork did not last long with my large family. I'm putting 2 butts in the smoker this week.


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice job, glad it all went well! That pork looks great.


----------



## plumpberger (Apr 14, 2013)

Just made Dutches "wicked baked beans", all u can say is holy crap are those good. My friends all wanted to know how I made them. I think I might even can some of those for gifts. If you have not tried them your missing something.


----------



## plumpberger (Apr 20, 2013)

1/2 done with pulled pork













image.jpg



__ plumpberger
__ Apr 20, 2013


----------



## plumpberger (Apr 21, 2013)

Finished the pulled pork following the meowey 2007 instructions. Intended to post more pics but totally forgot when the aroma of fresh smoked meat hit my brain. Finished with SoFlo sauce. Wow, 5 people killed a 5.5 # shoulder and raved about it. Served with Dutche's smoked beans.


----------



## plumpberger (May 2, 2013)

Smoked baby backs last weekend, did them straight up with no foiling using Jeff's rub.













image.jpg



__ plumpberger
__ May 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ plumpberger
__ May 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ plumpberger
__ May 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ plumpberger
__ May 2, 2013


----------



## chef willie (May 2, 2013)

Thx for posting. Thinking you might wanna start a new thread when posting up some of your que-views....a lot of members might miss this. When prompted, post using the BIG photos...lol....they come up much better. Nice job on the ribs...gotta love this smoker......Willie


----------



## cohiba (May 12, 2013)

I'm now an official member of the Smokin-it club!!  I ordered it today..can't wait!!


----------



## marvin (Mar 28, 2015)

Just got a #2, seasoned it last night. I did have what appeared to be 2 flare ups using the dowels that came with it. I'll try my first smoke like I did the seasoning, and if flare ups continue, I'll try foiling the wood. I'm very excited considering I used an MES 30 for about the last five years (heating element broke, my excuse to upgrade).


----------

